# Name Brand Gasoline



## andyzee (Aug 19, 2008)

As far as gas stations go, there used to be a number of name brands and a lot of folks had their favorite that they would swear by. Me, I always thought it was all the same. Now, it does all seem to be the same. The name brands, Sunoco, Shell, Exxon, Gulf, Getty are disappearing and others "off brands" are quickly replacing them all. Me, I still just go for the least expensive, how about you?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I always look for the least expensive. I also try to stay away from Exxon/Mobile, which isn't too hard to do since they are usually the highest priced.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

My father used to claim that it's all from the same tanks at the docks anyway.  :lol:

I always go for cheapest, which usually is Cumberland Farms around here.  Can't afford to do otherwise.


----------



## Rushski (Aug 19, 2008)

They de-regulated gasoline a few years ago, meaning that the brand on the sign may not be the brand of gasoline you are pumping.  

Though the big names do seem to get at least preferential treatment if not slight volume discounts by their big name companies.  They say that is why some of the mom and pop stations are folding.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I tend to use my local Mobil Station(if I'm filling up in CT), for 2 reasons, 1) it actually is the cheapest in my area(90% of the time), and they are the only gas station/convienence store in my area that sells the exact types of snacks that my kids like 

Most of the time though now, I'll drive the 5 miles from my house across the CT border to RI, where there's a Sunoco Station just over the border that's regularly 20 cents a gallon cheaper than in CT(and they have my kids favorite snacks too  ).  Gotta love the CT gas taxes


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 19, 2008)

Gotta go Sunoco, thanks to this promotion....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

It doesn't matter to me and I also don't go out of my way to save 5 cents a gallon.  I'd rather get gas at an expensive station with no line..than a cheap station with 2-3 cars lined up at each pump..

Oh yeah and when I'm on the road..mini-marts and restrooms are huge...What's with gas stations with no bathrooms????  Wiggity Wiggity Wack


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 19, 2008)

Cheapest and avoid mobile where possible.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to only go to the big name brands, now I mostly just go for the most convenient and cheapest option.  I'm not big on driving around looking for the lowest price.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2008)

Cheapest available, which for me is a Hess station. I guess they are a name brand, but a discount one. They're usually 10cents cheaper the than the Sunocco that's next door, although they are full serve. $3.59 yesterday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Most of the time though now, I'll drive the 5 miles from my house across the CT border to RI, where there's a Sunoco Station just over the border that's regularly 20 cents a gallon cheaper than in CT(and they have my kids favorite snacks too  ).  Gotta love the CT gas taxes



lol and they're probably still 10 cents higher than most in RI.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 19, 2008)

Does anyone from NJ who drives up Rt 17 toward the Thruway ever stop at the station just before the Thruway that says "GAS"?  They seem to have the cheapest prices but not sure if I would trust them...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> lol and they're probably still 10 cents higher than most in RI.




Actually I've checked it out and they're within 1 or 2 cents of what I see at gas stations in RI when I continue down Route 6 and into the greater Providence area.  Fortunately it's on a road (Route 6) where there's quite a bit of traffic that lives in CT and commutes to Providence that if they did the price gouge thing, they'd see enough of a fall off in business in all likelyhood that they don't play that game.


----------



## dmc (Aug 19, 2008)

On the mountaintop(Town of Hunter NY)
The cheapest gas is at the Cumberland Farms and Stewarts...
It's cheaper on the mountain then in the flatlands


----------



## dmc (Aug 19, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Does anyone from NJ who drives up Rt 17 toward the Thruway ever stop at the station just before the Thruway that says "GAS"?  They seem to have the cheapest prices but not sure if I would trust them...



I hit that if i do a quick dip off the Thruway down 17 for gas..


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 19, 2008)

CITGO contain no ethanol.  I get 2 miles per gallon better.  Price is the same


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> CITGO contain no ethanol.  I get 2 miles per gallon better.  Price is the same



Except at the Citgo stations where in states where the ethanol blend is mandated.  Then you'll see that little lovely yellow sticker on the pump that say "contains x% ethanol"


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

andy, what the hell do you think you are these days?  andy rooney? :lol: so much social commentary.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> andy, what the hell do you think you are these days? andy rooney? :lol: so much social commentary.


 
Hey, just trying to add to the board, you don't like it, I'll shut up and wait for your contributions.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Sunoco because of the Price Chopper discount . If trveling whatever is CHEAPEST BUT NEVER EXXON MOBIL  --"da Bastids" n


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hey, just trying to add to the board, you don't like it, I'll shut up and wait for your contributions.



i was just busting stones.  all i contribute is crashes and pics of blueberries.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

on a trip to the cape we stopped at the stop and shop on 95 off of exit 3 a or b.  regular unleaded was 4.09 i think.  with my stop and shop card we got it for 3.13.  we don't have a stop and shop gas near me in CT.  but from now on we will be stopping at that station to and from the cape.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> on a trip to the cape we stopped at the stop and shop on 95 off of exit 3 a or b. regular unleaded was 4.09 i think. with my stop and shop card we got it for 3.13. we don't have a stop and shop gas near me in CT. but from now on we will be stopping at that station to and from the cape.


 
WOW, that's a hell of a difference and good to know, especially since I do have a stop and shop card. You sure you're not mistaken with the savings?

Oh, and I could see the Andy Rooney resemblence in my posts :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> on a trip to the cape we stopped at the stop and shop on 95 off of exit 3 a or b.  regular unleaded was 4.09 i think.  with my stop and shop card we got it for 3.13.  we don't have a stop and shop gas near me in CT.  but from now on we will be stopping at that station to and from the cape.





andyzee said:


> WOW, that's a hell of a difference and good to know, especially since I do have a stop and shop card. You sure you're not mistaken with the savings?
> 
> Oh, and I could see the Andy Rooney resemblence in my posts :lol:



I'm not sure exactly how it works, but AFAIK S&S has some sort of gas rewards program depending how how much stuff you buy there.  Even if your local store doesn't sell gas you can still get the rewards and use them when you visit a station that does.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> WOW, that's a hell of a difference and good to know, especially since I do have a stop and shop card. You sure you're not mistaken with the savings?
> 
> Oh, and I could see the Andy Rooney resemblence in my posts :lol:



Stop n' shop has a cummulative thing (same with Price Chopper) where the more you spend on groceries, the more you save at the pump.  If you don't have a Stop n' Shop gas station in your area and you do most of your Grocery shopping there, you can really rack up a discount when you finally get to a stop n' shop gas station for that 1 fill up.

Price Chopper's is a bit more user friendly since their gas discount is good at any participating Sunoco station


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure exactly how it works, but AFAIK S&S has some sort of gas rewards program depending how how much stuff you buy there.  Even if your local store doesn't sell gas you can still get the rewards and use them when you visit a station that does.



i think that is how we got the big price difference.  it was the first time we purchased s&s gas and we do most of our grocery shopping there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Oh, and I could see the Andy Rooney resemblence in my posts :lol:



credit cards, gas, and i think there was one more thread that i can't remember.....  blueberry muffin for breakfast.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> credit cards, gas, and i think there was one more thread that i can't remember..... blueberry muffin for breakfast.


 
Don't forget store reciept checkers, stores asking for personal info and kids collecting money on street corners.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Don't forget store reciept checkers, stores asking for personal info and kids collecting money on street corners.



didn't you start one on customer service at backcountry.com or something like that too?  :lol:  in my eyes you are andy rooney from this day forth.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Cheapness. I have a place down the road that has full service at self serve prices, Liberty gas, it might be a few cents more than the cheapest gas in the area but it's nice to have someone pump it for you on a miserably hot, bone chillingly cold or heavy rain days.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 19, 2008)

The gas all comes out of the same pipeline into the same tanks at the distribution center before going into trucks for delivery to the station. The only difference is the "proprietary" blend of detergents, etc that goes into the gas- it's mixed as it loads into the truck

Big names can be cheaper because they have a dedicated truck fleet, set delivery schedules, etc. The independents place their orders with jobbers who buy on the open market and set prices for delivery that way. If the individual station has a good purchaser who can place orders on down prices, or if the jobbers are good at reading the markets and can buy from the depot at good prices, then they can be cheaper.

Hess is cheaper most of the time because they're about the only ones that have a fully integrated line- from well to refinery to pipeline to truck to station, they do it all. I saw an Amereda station in Rhode Island this past week,- used to be Amereda Hess, until a split up some time ago. I didn't know Amereda was still operating anything.

As for which gas, I always go for the cheapest, if I can and know it is. Hess is often the winner, though there are a few independents that are real cheap, so if I'm near them when I need, I'll go slightly out of my way to get to them.

When it comes to avoiding anyone like Exxon or whatever, it doesn't make any difference at all- the Exxon station isn't making any money selling gas, anyway, and Exxon the corporation is making money selling gas into the pipeline no matter what- that $3.50 you pay at your local friendly independent  probably came from an Exxon refinery, anyway, so Exxon makes their money regardless. But, if you figure you're striking a blow for the little man, go for it. Just don't buy a soda and a bag of chips from Exxon- that'll hurt them more, unless it's an independently owned Exxon station, in which case you're just hurting a small local businessman.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> didn't you start one on customer service at backcountry.com or something like that too? :lol: in my eyes you are andy rooney from this day forth.


 
Yeah, forgot that one. Good thing my first name is ..........


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> The gas all comes out of the same pipeline into the same tanks at the distribution center before going into trucks for delivery to the station. The only difference is the "proprietary" blend of detergents, etc that goes into the gas- it's mixed as it loads into the truck
> 
> Big names can be cheaper because they have a dedicated truck fleet, set delivery schedules, etc. The independents place their orders with jobbers who buy on the open market and set prices for delivery that way. If the individual station has a good purchaser who can place orders on down prices, or if the jobbers are good at reading the markets and can buy from the depot at good prices, then they can be cheaper.
> 
> ...



The independent station factor became an issue in the town where my office is last weekend.  One of the indie stations ordered up a truck of regular *unleaded* from his distributor who told the trucking company that they use for transport to bring something like 8600 gallons of *unleaded* of the station.  Later that day the tanker shows up and unloads the fuel into the tank at the indie station.  Later on that day, the station starts getting a bunch of calls about peoples cars not working after they filled up there that day.  Turns out the station received 8600 gallons of Diesel  and 40+ cars had filled up before they realized what had happened     What makes it even worse is that the indie station doesn't even sell Diesel!

http://www.norwichbulletin.com/news...Fuel-foul-up-damages-dozens-of-cars-in-Putnam


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Stop n' shop has a cummulative thing (same with Price Chopper) where the more you spend on groceries, the more you save at the pump.  If you don't have a Stop n' Shop gas station in your area and you do most of your Grocery shopping there, you can really rack up a discount when you finally get to a stop n' shop gas station for that 1 fill up.
> 
> Price Chopper's is a bit more user friendly since their gas discount is good at any participating Sunoco station



Keep in mind though discounts are only good for a certain amount of days.  I think it is 60 but it may be 90.   I use the PC card when it gets up over a dollar off.  Then I can fill my tank with one credit card swipe.  75 dollar limit.  What are we in like 1985 or something.  JEEZ


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The independent station factor became an issue in the town where my office is last weekend.  One of the indie stations ordered up a truck of regular *unleaded* from his distributor who told the trucking company that they use for transport to bring something like 8600 gallons of *unleaded* of the station.  Later that day the tanker shows up and unloads the fuel into the tank at the indie station.  Later on that day, the station starts getting a bunch of calls about peoples cars not working after they filled up there that day.  Turns out the station received 8600 gallons of Diesel  and 40+ cars had filled up before they realized what had happened     What makes it even worse is that the indie station doesn't even sell Diesel!
> 
> http://www.norwichbulletin.com/news...Fuel-foul-up-damages-dozens-of-cars-in-Putnam



That's brutal.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> That's brutal.




Yup, the station just finally reopened today.  There's now a big 'ol pissing match between the station owner, the distributor and the trucking company about who's to blame, and more importantly whose insurance company is going to foot the bill for the 40 odd cars that were effected.  The local paper ran a story the next day where they interviewed a mechanic at a local car dealership who had already fixed one engine, and the article said that the estimated cost to fix each car was in the $750 to $1000!


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> on a trip to the cape we stopped at the stop and shop on 95 off of exit 3 a or b. regular unleaded was 4.09 i think. with my stop and shop card we got it for 3.13. we don't have a stop and shop gas near me in CT. but from now on we will be stopping at that station to and from the cape.


 
Hey, that's my exit! For some resaon the Hope Valley/Richmond area has some of the cheapest gas prices in the entire state. If you went the other direction on that exit, you would have hit a Hess station, directly across the street from a Cumberland Farms station, with even cheaper gas prices than the Stop-n-Shop with your card!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, the station just finally reopened today.  There's now a big 'ol pissing match between the station owner, the distributor and the trucking company about who's to blame, and more importantly whose insurance company is going to foot the bill for the 40 odd cars that were effected.  The local paper ran a story the next day where they interviewed a mechanic at a local car dealership who had already fixed one engine, and the article said that the estimated cost to fix each car was in the $750 to $1000!



Back when me and my friends all got our licenses, one of my friends let several people fill up from his fathers gas tanks for his business.  They had just been filled, with diesel instead of gas and all the cars stopped working.  The delivery company had to fix all the cars, and my friend got in a little bit of trouble with his father.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 19, 2008)

As far as were I get my gas.  Whoever is cheapest were I am.  I will not drive out of my way to save a few cents.  Brand does not matter, except for Stewarts.  I like to just swipe my debit card at the pump, hate going inside to pay, and all their stations you have to go pay inside.

As far as brand quality, with my car it doesn't matter.  When I had my bike I always went to the Mobil or Sunoco station.  If i went their I could run 87.  If I went to the other local non-chain gas stations I had to run 89 to keep it from pinging.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2008)

I read over at Greenhybrid.com that the additives that Shell uses are pretty hybrid efficient, but I'll pretty much go to any name brand place.  Plus the guys at the two Shell stations near me are ultra nice.

Interesting my town has the highest price gas in New Jersey.  There are 3 Exxon stations in town.  2 of them are on main thoroughfares into town,and always have the same prices, the 3rd is in the center of town.  The one in the center of town is slightly above average.  The other 2 are currently they are charging $4.89 for regular, $4.94 for plus and $4.99 for supreme  Here's a link to the prices in June

http://www.baristanet.com/2008/06/priciest_gas_in_new_jersey.php

What amazes me is I see people filling up there every day!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I read over at Greenhybrid.com that the additives that Shell uses are pretty hybrid efficient, but I'll pretty much go to any name brand place.  Plus the guys at the two Shell stations near me are ultra nice.
> 
> Interesting my town has the highest price gas in New Jersey.  There are 3 Exxon stations in town.  2 of them are on main thoroughfares into town,and always have the same prices, the 3rd is in the center of town.  The one in the center of town is slightly above average.  The other 2 are currently they are charging $4.89 for regular, $4.94 for plus and $4.99 for supreme  Here's a link to the prices in June
> 
> ...



Holy freakin crap, that is outrageous. By me, also in Jersey, gas just dropped to 3.45 for regular.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2008)

I hardly ever look at the price of gas, but I had to get gas for the lawn mower on Sunday and the price at the Shell was $3.69


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

$3.42 at the Hess station today...FWIW..I hate full service..and avoid getting gas in NJ for that reason..it takes way longer than pumping the gas myself and the gas station guys at full service stations are usually pretty shady..

As for the pricey gas in Summit NJ..I do alot of work in that area and it's so affluent that some people really don't care...gas stations charge what the market will pay..


----------



## hardline (Aug 20, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Does anyone from NJ who drives up Rt 17 toward the Thruway ever stop at the station just before the Thruway that says "GAS"?  They seem to have the cheapest prices but not sure if I would trust them...



when i was a kid before the had the 287 extension we would take 17 to get to the thruway to go to vt. i remeber stopping there once and then we never did again i think it scared my mom. that place is just shady.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 20, 2008)

I typically buy at Shell. They do use a better mix of their detergents in their gas, keeps the fuel system cleaner. Probably not that big of a difference, but I didn't buy the car I bought to skimp on fuel (I have to buy 93 anyways.) Plus there's one between work and the onramp on the way home.

If a Shell isn't handy, any big name place. I know it's not a big risk, but I'd really rather avoid water or other crap being mixed with the gas. Not that big a deal to find a Mobil or Sunoco.

I do boycott Citgo, though.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> FWIW..I hate full service..and avoid getting gas in NJ for that reason..it takes way longer than pumping the gas myself and the gas station guys at full service stations are usually pretty shady..



I absolutely hate getting gas in NJ.  I have pumped gas since I was 6 or 7 for my parents.  I know how to pump gas.  I have been yelled at by the gas attendants in NJ for starting to pump myself, when I get tired of pumping.

Also I dont pay for gas with cash.  I pay with my Debit card or a Credit card.  Both of my parents have had problems with NJ gas pumpers.  My mother handed her card to the guy at a NJTurnpike rest stop to pay.  He swiped her card for the gas, as well as swiping it for cash before giving it back to her.  It was on videotape, so he got arrested and and we were not made to pay the money.
My father had his card stolen by a NJTurnpike attendant when he handed it over to pay, and then was distracted by my mother, and not realize he never got it back.  He ended up buying stuff and maxing out the card, before we were notified, and we were not forced to pay that either.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I absolutely hate getting gas in NJ.  I have pumped gas since I was 6 or 7 for my parents.  I know how to pump gas.  I have been yelled at by the gas attendants in NJ for starting to pump myself, when I get tired of pumping.
> 
> Also I dont pay for gas with cash.  I pay with my Debit card or a Credit card.  Both of my parents have had problems with NJ gas pumpers.  My mother handed her card to the guy at a NJTurnpike rest stop to pay.  He swiped her card for the gas, as well as swiping it for cash before giving it back to her.  It was on videotape, so he got arrested and and we were not made to pay the money.
> My father had his card stolen by a NJTurnpike attendant when he handed it over to pay, and then was distracted by my mother, and not realize he never got it back.  He ended up buying stuff and maxing out the card, before we were notified, and we were not forced to pay that either.



All those are reasons why I stay away from full service gas stations,,


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting article on Time.com by two Stanford profs titled "Are Oil Prices Rigged?"....Completely plausible and a decent policy recommendation at the end.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 22, 2008)

comebackmudpuddles said:


> interesting article on time.com by two stanford profs titled "are oil prices rigged?"....completely plausible and a decent policy recommendation at the end.



 indeed !!!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 22, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Interesting article on Time.com by two Stanford profs titled "Are Oil Prices Rigged?"....Completely plausible and a decent policy recommendation at the end.



INteresting idea, but overall, I find it implausable. In particular, I think they've got the relationship between the price of oil and the value of the dollar backwards. They say " high oil prices also devalue the dollar," but I think it's the other way around. A weak dollar influences the price of oil.

I can't directly prove it yet, but that's my gut.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 25, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> INteresting idea, but overall, I find it implausable. In particular, I think they've got the relationship between the price of oil and the value of the dollar backwards. They say " high oil prices also devalue the dollar," but I think it's the other way around. A weak dollar influences the price of oil.
> 
> I can't directly prove it yet, but that's my gut.



It's called oil being a global commodity. Of course as the dollar gets weaker, oil becomes relatively expensive. We buy it from other countries. Really, just simple economics.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been getting gas in NJ for 21 years and have regularly paid with a debit or credit card for the last 10 or so and have never had a problem, I always check my statements.  I once had a guy at the last Mobil on Rt. 17 before NY pump 50 cents less than I asked for, I was paying cash, but I looked at the pump and said "it says 9.50" and he put another 50 cents in without saying anything.

I usually get gas at Shell, Hess or Quick Chek, I don't go to the no-name stations, and I won't drive around for the cheapest price, I just won't go to the most expensive.  With a Corolla the difference between the big brand stations and the no-name stations is only about 50 cents a tank.  Most of the name brand stations have pumps that would be self service in other states so you can see your credit card the whole time.

I pump my own gas when I'm in other states but personally I like not having to get out of my car when I get gas and a few stations still clean the windshield too.  People pump my gas for me and it is still some of the cheapest gas in the country.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 26, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> People pump my gas for me and it is still some of the cheapest gas in the country.



There is 1 full service station in my town that I know of.  Today i drove by and they are charging $3.97 while the self service shell across the street is $3.85.  That is a big difference for full service...........


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> There is 1 full service station in my town that I know of.  Today i drove by and they are charging $3.97 while the self service shell across the street is $3.85.  That is a big difference for full service...........



If it's freezing cold..alot of non snow-sports enthusiasts would pay the extra dime a gallon for full service..not me but there's still a small market for full service gas stations..

Gas down here is down to about $3.40-$3-50


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 26, 2008)

mondeo said:


> It's called oil being a global commodity. Of course as the dollar gets weaker, oil becomes relatively expensive. We buy it from other countries. Really, just simple economics.



True, but incomplete. I'm trying to figure out which is the cart, and which is the horse. I think that the dollar has a greater influence on oil than oil does on the dollar.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2008)

87 octane here still high  @ $3.95/gal


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw $3.69/gal last night when I filled up... but I know I saw $3.67/gal (87 octane) 30 minutes away from here over the weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't like other people pumping my gas.  It's something I prefer to do myself.  It's probably because I'm not a very trusting person in general, especially when it comes to my vehicles.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm topping off the car tanks today.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 1, 2008)

$3.11 for regular today.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> $3.11 for regular today.



You suck!  Paid $3.51 today, and that was with a .10 savings for buying groceries.



Hawkshot99 said:


> There is 1 full service station in my town that I know of.  Today i drove by and they are charging $3.97 while the self service shell across the street is $3.85.  That is a big difference for full service...........



The full service station has gone belly up!

To be honest I do not even look at gas prices anymore.  The only time I do is when I need gas and there are several stations together.  It amazes me the amount that people will drive around to save money for gas.  My mother drives across town to save 4 cents.  She will put in 12-13 gallons.  That is 50 cents.  Now how much gas did she use to get there, and time wasted........


----------



## andyzee (Oct 2, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You suck!  Paid $3.51 today, and that was with a .10 savings for buying groceries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3.11 is one block away from my house


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> $3.11 for regular today.



Wow, that's cheap, I paid $3.53 last night


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> To be honest I do not even look at gas prices anymore.  The only time I do is when I need gas and there are several stations together.  It amazes me the amount that people will drive around to save money for gas.  My mother drives across town to save 4 cents.  She will put in 12-13 gallons.  That is 50 cents.  Now how much gas did she use to get there, and time wasted........



Totally agree...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Totally agree...




X3. 

Or how about those people who wait inline for those radio station promos? 99.1 does one every so often; IIRC $1.99 for gas. Granted, that was 50% off when they did the last promo. However, there were people who had been waiting in for 4-6 hours. So, you save two bucks on 15 gallons and wait all that time? Let's say you wait 5 hours to save $30. That's $6 and hour. Not worth the time IMHO.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> CITGO contain no ethanol. I get 2 miles per gallon better. Price is the same


 

But you are putting money in a whack jobs pocket aka Chavez.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Totally agree...



partially agree.  i keep an eye on prices and know which stations are offering the lower ones. When i get below 1/2 tank  i'll hit one of those when i'm in the general area but i don't go out of my way to hit the cheapest if it isn't convenient.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> But you are putting money in a whack jobs pocket aka Chavez.



Not to tread too close to the political line, but I dislike Chavez less and less as time goes on. His message isn't so bad, even if his delivery has some problems.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> But you are putting money in a whack jobs pocket aka Chavez.



Who isn't a wack job?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 2, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Who isn't a wack job?


 
Exactly, if he doesn't get it, then it just goes to another "wack job"


----------



## andyzee (Oct 4, 2008)

$3.04 today for regular, winters a  coming, gas prices going downhill!  Some stations in the state have started going below 3.00


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> $3.04 today for regular, winters a  coming, gas prices going downhill!  Some stations in the state have started going below 3.00



Awesome..everywhere around here is about $3.30


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 4, 2008)

3.25 here, filled her up today. Hope it last thru the winter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2008)

$2.99 credit, $2.96 Cash here in town :grin:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 5, 2008)

Best price in my area is 3.49.:roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2008)

Oddly enough the next town over is 40 cents more expensive.  I wonder if NH's gas tax is by the town.  I can understand some differences in price, but 40 cents seems excessive.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw $3.13 yesterday.  Not bad.  The idiot near me is still $4.94.  Idiots are still getting gas there.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I saw $3.13 yesterday.  Not bad.  The idiot near me is still $4.94.  Idiots are still getting gas there.



I could never understand that. Saw 2.97 today during my travels.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw 2.93 on my way home tonight.  I also had my camera with me!!!  :flame:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I saw 2.93 on my way home tonight.  I also had my camera with me!!!  :flame:



That doesnt look like 2.93...........


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

No, that's the idiot a few blocks away from me who holds the distinction of having the highest price for the whole state of NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> No, that's the idiot a few blocks away from me who holds the distinction of having the highest price for the whole state of NJ



Summit NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

filled up for $2.89 today :grin:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> filled up for $2.89 today :grin:



Steezy...I payed around $3.30 but I only got 20 bucks worth because it will be lower in a day or two


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Summit NJ



Yeah, now stop stalking me:uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, now stop stalking me:uzi:



I'm in Summit and Chatham all the time..sometime twice a week..lol..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Let me know when you're in the area, I usually have plenty of beer :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Let me know when you're in the area, I usually have plenty of beer :beer:



will do


----------



## andyzee (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Let me know when you're in the area, I usually have plenty of beer :beer:



I usually pass through 3 times a week, what kind of beer you got? :grin:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Michelob Ultra, LT Blackbeary and about 3 Harvest Moon's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

I saw some $2.99 gas earlier today in the Dirty Jersey off 15..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Michelob Ultra, LT Blackbeary and about 3 Harvest Moon's



two out of three ain't bad..lol...Can you buy Long Trail Blackberry in NJ?  They sell Magic Hat here but I never see Long Trail..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> two out of three ain't bad..lol...Can you buy Long Trail Blackberry in NJ?  They sell Magic Hat here but I never see Long Trail..


Yes, hard to find however.  I have over a case of it in the basement.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 19, 2008)

$2.49 today


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

nice, where?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 19, 2008)

2.75-2.79 along Rte.23 in North Jersey


----------



## andyzee (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> nice, where?



Clifton, in your area, I find Union to be pretty good, Liberty Ave to be exact.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, there's two good places in Liberity, one by Mill Road and the other by Rahway Ave.  The two places on Morris and Burnet have decent prices as well.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 25, 2008)

OPEC had concerns about oil prices dropping so this week they cut production by 1.5 million barrels a day to keep prices up. Our response, prices fell even further  Gas by me today is $2.38 for regular, FU OPEC!

Couple of towns over from me 2.06 a gallon




Opec, consider increasing production and making money through volume sales!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

The lowest I saw yesterday was $2.63..amazing that gas could be cheaper this season than last season..I could probably fill my whole tank up for under $40 and earlier in the summer it was $50-something so the decrease is pretty significant..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw 2.54 or 2.45 yesterday on Rt 22.  Can't remember which


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 25, 2008)

zeedude - that $2.05 price in Jersey was mentioned on the national news last night. I guess maybe it's not so bad to have refineries. :wink:  I imagine the lines at those stations are akin to the liftline at a ski resort on the Sat of a holiday when all the lifts except one are on windhold. :lol: 

Maybe can get out there on some busy road in the area with maps to these stations for $5. Like they have in Hollywood, a map to the homes of the stars. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> zeedude - that $2.05 price in Jersey was mentioned on the national news last night. I guess maybe it's not so bad to have refineries. :wink:  I imagine the lines at those stations are akin to the liftline at a ski resort on the Sat of a holiday when all the lifts except one are on windhold. :lol:
> 
> Maybe can get out there on some busy road in the area with maps to these stations for $5. Like they have in Hollywood, a map to the homes of the stars. :lol:




It's called www.gasbuddy.com

One local station has lowered their prices 3 times in the past 24 hours..crazy..My Mom drives a Prius and she only fills up every 4-6 weeks or so..the last time she got gas it was $3.30 a gallon..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

$2.45 here

I wonder when the last time was that gas was below $2


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 25, 2008)

Was filling up in Gorham, NH last night on the way home and actually got excited to see $2.99 a gallon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Was filling up in Gorham, NH last night on the way home and actually got excited to see $2.99 a gallon.



wow, it's been under $3 for at least a few weeks in this part of he state.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 25, 2008)

Not up here, last night was the first time I saw gas under $3 since summer of 2007.  In Lincoln, NH it's still $3.30 for 89 octane.uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

According to Gasbuddy..the cheapest gas within 15 miles of me is $2.51..and 3 miles away is $2.54..tomorrow I'm driving to the cheapest local gas station and seeing how much it will cost to fill up..I really don't think it will be more than $37..crazy..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Gasbuddy shows $2.39 about 5 miles away in Union


----------



## andyzee (Oct 25, 2008)

OK, needed gas, this station wasn't too far so I had to go check it out:

When I got there I found gas was actually 2.09, it has since gone down to 1.99 at this place







Then I drove away and found that I went to the wrong gas station, one block up was this, but it has gone up to 2.12 at this place:






Cost me $23 to fill up my Toyota Corolla


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

Serious cheap gas Stoke AndyZee..wow..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 25, 2008)

See that, it worked - THE MAN - has got you thinking that is cheap.:grin:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 25, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> See that, it worked - THE MAN - has got you thinking that is cheap.:grin:



THE MAN is no dummy, we need to fight the power!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

The jokers near me are still at $4.89 for regular.  I took this on my way to Jersey City this morning.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> The jokers near me are still at $4.89 for regular.  I took this on my way to Jersey City this morning.



Is it possible they went out of buisness and never took it down?  One of my local stations went out of buisness when gas was $2.59.  Sign was never taken down and still reads that.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Is it possible they went out of buisness and never took it down?  One of my local stations went out of buisness when gas was $2.59.  Sign was never taken down and still reads that.


Nope.  They're still pumping it. Lights are still on.  Gas dude still hanging out with his buds there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Nope.  They're still pumping it. Lights are still on.  Gas dude still hanging out with his buds there.



What's the normal price around you?  I would think if there is a great disparity between what he's charging and what others are charging that he could get accused for gouging.  Do some morons still fill up there?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> The jokers near me are still at $4.89 for regular.  I took this on my way to Jersey City this morning.



The...City of Summit police vehicle doesn't have the same effect as like City of Compton..lol..and do people actually pay 5 bucks a gallon????  I know Summit is an affluent town but for-serious??


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Normal prices range from $2.35 to $2.65.  In NJ there's a law that states you can't charge any less than the price you paid for it, but the sky's the limit.  About 10 blocks away, there's another Exxon station with average prices.

and yes, the morons with the Jag's still fill up there.  I'll catch about 2-3 a week in there.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw $2.56 today as I crossed over the CT/RI border into RI and then $2.63 back here in CT


----------



## andyzee (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> The jokers near me are still at $4.89 for regular.  I took this on my way to Jersey City this morning.



Gotta be a money laundering operation


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Get be a money laundering operation



The station owners


----------



## andyzee (Oct 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The station owners



Most of the Sopranos filming happened with 15 miles of that station. Think about it, how does a station charging almost 5 bucks a gallon stay in business, when other stations in the area are charging  2,38?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Most of the Sopranos filming happened with 15 miles of that station. Think about it, how does a station charging almost 5 bucks a gallon stay in business, when other stations in the area are charging  2,38?



You mean it's run by a bunch of actors????


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm really happy that I see $2.97 a gallon up here!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Most of the Sopranos filming happened with 15 miles of that station. Think about it, how does a station charging almost 5 bucks a gallon stay in business, when other stations in the area are charging  2,38?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

According to gasbuddy the River road exxon in Summit is down to $3.89..cheapest gas in the state is in Vineland at $2.20 a gallon..outside of the Garden State..in GSS-ville..the cheapest gas is $2.49 with most stations around $2.60ish,..and it's snowing in the Poconos..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> According to gasbuddy the River road exxon in Summit is down to $3.89..cheapest gas in the state is in Vineland at $2.20 a gallon..outside of the Garden State..in GSS-ville..the cheapest gas is $2.49 with most stations around $2.60ish,..and it's snowing in the Poconos..


And the Exxon right up the street is $2.69, go figure


----------



## andyzee (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> And the Exxon right up the street is $2.69, go figure



Money laundering. Have you seen shady figures around the station?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Money laundering. Have you seen shady figures around the station?


mostly day laborers


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

Spend $26 yesterday to fill up my Toyota Corolla. it was on empty!:grin:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Filled up the just about empty trailblazer for under $40 yesterday.  Been a while since I remember a sub $40 tank of gas (heck, mid-summer it was getting close to $30 just to fill up the gas can I use for the lawn mower )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

I just filled up for $2.29..a full tank for under $30


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

My fill up was @ 2.18 a gallon, today it fell to 2.12. Keep it coming, just in time for ski season!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

Back on subject. Had a problem with my 4Runner, exhaust sensors got clogged and needed to be replaced. My mechanic, Mike, said it was the cheap gas I was using. I stated that I was under the impression that all gas is the same, I mean there are only a handful of refineries out there. He agreed, but stated that the higher priced name brands put additives into their gas that cause them to burn more cleanly. Not sure when and where those additive are added, but OK I'll bite. 

Next question, what is considered name brand or better brand these days. It's quite obvious that Delta, Raceway, Joe Better Gas (made that one up) are going to be cheaper. Exxon, Lukoil, Getty, Hess fall in the better brands. But where does Gulf fit into this? It has always been a well known name brand, but lately has been coming in as a cheaper gas. When I asked Mike the mechanic about it, he wasn't sure.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

Of I had a Ferrari I'd only buy name brand gas..but for my entry level Ski-Baru..I can get by on Hess and Wawa gas..I'd be suspect of Joe Better Gas unless Joe Mamma was running the station..


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Back on subject. Had a problem with my 4Runner, exhaust sensors got clogged and needed to be replaced. My mechanic, Mike, said it was the cheap gas I was using. I stated that I was under the impression that all gas is the same, I mean there are only a handful of refineries out there. He agreed, but stated that the higher priced name brands put additives into their gas that cause them to burn more cleanly. Not sure when and where those additive are added, but OK I'll bite.
> 
> Next question, what is considered name brand or better brand these days. It's quite obvious that Delta, Raceway, Joe Better Gas (made that one up) are going to be cheaper. Exxon, Lukoil, Getty, Hess fall in the better brands. But where does Gulf fit into this? It has always been a well known name brand, but lately has been coming in as a cheaper gas. When I asked Mike the mechanic about it, he wasn't sure.




A lot of the no namers will buy "spot market" gas. Basically, what they can get for cheap. So it may be a little of this, mixed with a little of that. 

I always use a bottle of fuel injector cleaner in our vehicles every few months. Another thing: Romp on the gas every once and awhile. I find this is more of an issue with the Jeep; since it's pretty torquey, it doesn't need much to get up and go from a stop. So when I get on the highway, I try to lay into it and blow out the cobwebs.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Back on subject. Had a problem with my 4Runner, exhaust sensors got clogged and needed to be replaced. My mechanic, Mike, said it was the cheap gas I was using. I stated that I was under the impression that all gas is the same, I mean there are only a handful of refineries out there. He agreed, but stated that the higher priced name brands put additives into their gas that cause them to burn more cleanly. Not sure when and where those additive are added, but OK I'll bite.
> 
> Next question, what is considered name brand or better brand these days. It's quite obvious that Delta, Raceway, Joe Better Gas (made that one up) are going to be cheaper. Exxon, Lukoil, Getty, Hess fall in the better brands. But where does Gulf fit into this? It has always been a well known name brand, but lately has been coming in as a cheaper gas. When I asked Mike the mechanic about it, he wasn't sure.



The good stuff:
http://www.toptiergas.com/retailers.html

-w


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2008)

WJenness said:


> The good stuff:
> http://www.toptiergas.com/retailers.html
> 
> -w



Good stuff and I have been doing some research and from differnt sources, am finding that name brand does make a difference. However, I'm not sure if that list accurate. I have to imagine the following, off the top of my head,  would fit in Top Tier:

Sunoco , Exxon,


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2008)

*Wally's*



andyzee said:


> As far as gas stations go, there used to be a number of name brands and a lot of folks had their favorite that they would swear by. Me, I always thought it was all the same. Now, it does all seem to be the same. The name brands, Sunoco, Shell, Exxon, Gulf, Getty are disappearing and others "off brands" are quickly replacing them all. Me, I still just go for the least expensive, how about you?



I've always bought mine from the man who wears the star at Wally's Filling Station.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

billski said:


> I've always bought mine from the man who wears the star at Wally's Filling Station.



Ahahahaha..Gomer Pile..he's my Boy


----------

